# Rough Coat Dutch or Laekenois Breeders?



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anyone know of any Rough Coat Dutch or Laekenois breeders here in the US that have solid working line dogs? Anyone have experience with either one? I know genetically they are no different from their shorter or longer haired siblings but I really like the look of the rough coat and would be interested in seeing who's got what out there. Thanks as always.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I know someone with a rough coated Dutchie. Ugly beastie looked more like a show Bouvier/large terrier cross than the beautiful short coated Dutchies. They even had to strip his coat periodically, but he was an actual rough coat Dutch shepherd. I have no idea of its lines (I could ask if you're interested), but I think it was a club level sort of dog.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

They are different than the short coated or even the long coated dogs. You might find one in europe that can work, but even that is doubtfull. The rough coated Dutchies are not generally worked and titled. Most of the rough coated dogs are conformation/ OB dogs. There is a lady who had a litter last year here in the states. The link is on my website under werewloves Roughday kennel.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I have "read" (don't know it for fact) that the Laekenois is more prone to epilepsy then are the Mals and Tervs.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

With the Laekenois the really hard part will be finding a good one, I have owned two one was a washout due to lack of nerve, the other one was a very good Schutzhund prospect but was severely dysplastic so I stopped his training at age 2.

Temperaments like in any other breed vary but overall I found them to be more serious in nature then most of the Malinois I have been around. In protection my Laeken was more focused on the man, less on the sleeve and I saw that behavior start about 9 months with him. Protective dog without us encouraging it, but not nervous.
And they shed more then the Tervs and Mals do which surprised me.

The dog I had that worked well was out of van de Duvetorre lines mainly

http://www.vandeduvetorre.be/..


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

If you're fond of the scruffy look, look into old school bouvs.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

And speaking of Bouvs... I have a litter due July 12th, working lines.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Just get a large Airedale. Life will be more fun all the way around.

Jim Delbridge


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> And speaking of Bouvs... I have a litter due July 12th, working lines.


Any available? I have a friend interested in the Bouv for Sch...


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

JOHN WINTERS said:


> Does anyone know of any Rough Coat Dutch or Laekenois breeders here in the US that have *solid working line dogs*?


I doubt there are any breeders even outside the US that specifically breed solid working line dogs. My sister happens to breed Laekenois (in the Netherlands), and some of the dogs she's bred are active in IPO. But that's not comparable to what we call solid working line for e.g. malinois.

The population is much smaller, even here, so close to its roots. I'm not aware at all that epilepsy would be a bigger problem in the rough coats than in tervs, however, you'd have to check for ED as that occurs relatively frequently in some lines (although they test for it much more often now).


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> I have "read" (don't know it for fact) that the Laekenois is more prone to epilepsy then are the Mals and Tervs.



actualy I have heard about the tervueren herder to be more prown to develop epilepsy and eyedefects and skinproblems then the rest of the belgian shepherds, they do however have less issues with hip and elbowdysplasia or so ive been told.

I have always found the laekenois a very intresting dog to look at....not easy on the eyes to be sure but they have something that gives them character non the less, I wouldnt mind owning one myself to see how it develops and would work, just never really got into looking for one...like ellen said, there are not many breeders around here if any at all that produce working line Leakenois or atleast not to the capacity that I would be intrested in. 

still think they are intresting to look at tho :lol:

so ugly you just have to like em regardless....


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I thought that Duvetorre in BE bred them. Dont know if he
mixes his working stock with the tight curly ones though.

(@ alice trying to get to your neck of the woods on Wed or Thur to train with Wim and his unit).


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Alice Bezemer said:


> actualy I have heard about the tervueren herder to be more prown to develop epilepsy and eyedefects and skinproblems then the rest of the belgian shepherds,


Every adult Terv I have seen here, 5 or 6.. have had eye issues, they were little dogs though and I've no idea where they came from.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

will fernandez said:


> I thought that Duvetorre in BE bred them. Dont know if he
> mixes his working stock with the tight curly ones though.
> 
> (@ alice trying to get to your neck of the woods on Wed or Thur to train with Wim and his unit).



wim as in wim van bochove?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> wim as in wim van bochove?


yep, probably


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Yes thats the one- Forgive the confusion I thought we had a pm'd about him before maybe I was mistaken.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

will fernandez said:


> Yes thats the one- Forgive the confusion I thought we had a pm'd about him before maybe I was mistaken.



was it this week or next week Will ? coze if its next week ill drop by if he is training in Dordrecht as usual


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

JOHN WINTERS said:


> Does anyone know of any Rough Coat Dutch or Laekenois breeders here in the US that have solid working line dogs? Anyone have experience with either one? I know genetically they are no different from their shorter or longer haired siblings but I really like the look of the rough coat and would be interested in seeing who's got what out there. Thanks as always.


 
A lady in our club has a real nice male & knows some breeders that have stronger working lines in the US & over seas....... I'll pm you her email.


----------

